# me and my horse - we rock ( our short story )



## matty triggs (May 27, 2009)

my name is matthew triggs and ive always loved horses scince i can remember ! but when i was 12, i eventually got my dream horse - a broken down, over worked and rediculusly skinny chestnut mare. yes ! but i could see the potential ! over the period of a year we wer both fit and ready to show off ! we ended up jumping top of the cigar wings up there with the fit and healthy horses. all laughed at us before we went into the jump but all jaws dropped when we cleared it. obviously being a jumping yard, other liveries wernt going to have there expensive show jumping horses put to shame, but that we did ! jumping highest in the down and out ! but unfortunetly there were under-lieing health problems due to the lack of even "moderate" care from her previous owners which arose. she was retired at 9 just 2 years after buying her, now 13 and fully well again, she is still retired and living the life of luxury as shes has had a hard life and deserves an early retirement ! although a little overweight and unfit, we turn heads where ever we go ! nowadays nobody laughs at nutty as she can still put most horses to shame when free schooling ! :001_tt1: check out her present pictures in my albums ! thanx matty x x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Aww lovely story  she's a beautiful horse. Love the last picture


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

She certainly is a beautiful horse.
Well done for giving her the life every horse deserves to live


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Well done on giving her the life she deserves 
She is a beautiful girl shes very lucky to have you


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

She's absolutely beautiful!! Goes to show what a bit of love and care can achieve, she's very lucky to have found you.


----------



## matty triggs (May 27, 2009)

yeh shes a stunner thanx for all the comments ! ! my head will grow  lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

There nothing wrong with having a big head haha


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

just like to say that im glad she ended up with you and just for the record i had a mare that in her a prime excelled in show jumping and even with a messed up knee and 27 years old still gently took me over jumps in the field and was still well balanced in her self thatone time i didnt tighten girth and between us both the skill lol we were fine.


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

She sertainly is a lucky girl to have you Matty - her coat looks fab in that first picture - she's a real credit to you


----------



## matty triggs (May 27, 2009)

aww thanx hun ! believe me she didnt look like that when i got her ! but all any animal needs is a bit of TLC ! im sure youll all agree !


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awww wow what a stunner, she has a beautiful coat i have a massive soft spot for liver chesnuts too, well done


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

She is lovely


----------

